# Over 400 members!



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

As I write this post the membership of this forum stands at 401. Just wanted to say thanks Dom for maintaining the forum and bringing lots of mad mousey people together  Hopefully a few more members will join the NMC and show one day too!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

That's a big membership. I would like to add my thanks to Dom, as I have found a new hobby to enjoy  and frustrate me at times  , a place where people are friendly and give freely of their knowledge to help us newbee's.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,well done.The best bit is that it has remained friendly.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Only just spotted this, The thanks should go to both the members and the mods as without you guys the forum wouldn't be where it is today.

I too hope the forum continues to grow and bring new members from all over the world.

Well done everyone great work  bring on the 1000 members milestone :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

This forum helped me get back into the fancy, and introduced me to a lot of lovely people... for that, I shall be forever grateful 

Willow xx


----------

